
Endowment Effect and User Experience Design - stockkid
https://remotebase.io/blog/redesigning-filters-for-better-ux/
======
stockkid
I recently tried to improve my project's UX.

Based on the experience, I wrote about why we are sometimes reluctant to
improve UX, and how we can overcome that inertia.

